# New Patent: Tamron 70-200mm f/4 VC Lens



## andrei1989 (Jul 22, 2016)

http://www.lens-rumors.com/new-patent-tamron-70-200mm-f4-vc-lens/

anyone else hoping this lens becomes a reality? 
if it'll cost around the second hand price of a canon 70-200 f4 i think it will be a winner


----------

